

Poverty Shrinks Brains from Birth - DiabloD3
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/poverty-shrinks-brains-from-birth1/

======
jklein11
Is it not possible that its not actually poverty that "shrinks the brain" but
genetics.

~~~
mmt
FTA:

    
    
      epigenetics—modifications to DNA caused by environmental factors such as stress—could also be playing an important role, and can be passed down through generations.

